# Does anyone have a cage with 2cm bar spacing?



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

If so, can you post a photo of the bar spacing and tell me if a 'tiel could fit their head through it?


----------



## Elle (Aug 2, 2009)

Heya
My cage is 2.3cm spacing and he cant get his head through. He's tried and failed.
http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/ellerosb/IMG_049750.jpg
http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/ellerosb/IMG_050050.jpg
http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/ellerosb/IMG_050150.jpg
http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u20/ellerosb/IMG_050250.jpg
I like it
I was a bit worried initially that he wouldnt be able to climb the walls but I was wrong. He does fine.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They have 2.5 at the moment and they stick their heads through it easily. I'm in desperate need of a new cage and there's one I want but the bar spacing is 2cm. 

Thanks for that Elle.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I thought 2cm was one inch or close to it  I would not go any bigger than 1.6cm or 5/8th of an inch. Here is a measurement converter I found http://www.onlineconversion.com/length_common.htm


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Lol, I have noo idea. But I'm gonna go with this cage, I don't think they'll fit their head through and the spacing is smaller than what they have now.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

if it is 1 inch they can get their heads through and back out 

had that happen once With Sun Dance - I didn't think they could get their heads through it but as soon as he realized Goldie was in the cage below him all **** broke loose he had to stick his head through the bars looking for her below 

he was able to get his head in and out with out problems BUT it messed the feathers up around his neck they no longer lay flat they're all bunched up and all aim in different directions - I'm hoping molting fixes that but I'm sure if he tried to twist or turn while his head was in the bar it could of caused big problems. but he stuck it straight through and straight back out 

I should of thought something was up when the budgies slide through them with ease to go visit the tiels and didn't even have to stop flying half the time just zoomed right in

but now all my birds except Andy the Conure have 1/2" bar spacing.. his If i remember right is 3/4th the budiges have got in to his cage and had to Squeeze themselves in it so I know its small gappings but bigger than 1/2"


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

I thought the recommended max size for a Tiel was 15mm, 1.5cm, 5/8in approx
20mm, 2cm, .78in sounds like it maybe a recipe for trouble.
Specially as you say they can stick their head though the bars at 2.5cm.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, mum thinks it's a bad idea.. I just can't find one big enough for 10 Cockatiels. It's frustrating.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Renae, try something like this. I'm sure you've seen this around, but it might give a little more room than the cage you have now horizontally.
http://www.finepets.com.au/products/DOUBLE_FLIGHT_CAGE_0434-427-14.html
I just can't seem to find the bar spacing though..

Shopping for large cages in Australia definitely seems to be difficult :lol:.

Worst comes to worst you could always do some adjustments and customizations yourself by getting two "single" flight cages and connecting them.
Like getting two of these and connecting them would make a LARGE cage- more then enough room for your fids http://www.finepets.com.au/products/LARGE_FLIGHT_CAGE_2594-396-14.html.
However, I'm not sure what you are looking at price range.
I think it might be cheaper than shipping overseas. I'm not sure how it works.. Best of luck though! I'm sure you'll come up with something.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

It's very hard, especially when it comes to needing to ship. 

Thanks for those links, you're a life saver! I have never seen that site before but I think I'm gonna go for the double flight cage, only problem is you need to ring to find out the price, which is pretty silly!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I just found this one

82cm x 50cm x 180cm (includes stand)










It'll be $265.. which is a bit much, but I like the cage. What do you's think?


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

I like it! 
Is this an AVI one 604? If so I think they come as a Flat Pack, so shipping is not so expensive.
I have been waiting for one of these to turn up secondhand on Trade Me.
The size you show goes for around $350nz new.
The AVI one 604 cages seem to be a Fav here in NZ, they look fairly solid.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

$350! Now I know why you're wanting it second hand. 

I just bought it! (the big black one I posted above) I thought why not.. now I just have to pay for it. 

It's not saying what it's called exactly (unless this is it) it says: *32" 1.8M Multi Purpose Pet Cage on Stand - Ferret Cage / Rat Cage / Bird Cage / Flight Cage. **
*


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Woot!!! Go Solace!!  Awesome purchase. It's massive!! Are you going to house all the tiels in it?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yup, they'll all be going in there. I'll have to put things on the bottom as well as the top so they use both.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

ive seen that cage set up at the local petbarn...it seems good...ive always thought the ladders and platforms are a great idea for tiels too...i might even look into one like it for my terrors...great idea!


----------



## fluoro.black (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow!! What a lovely cage , it is expensive but I think that it will last long enough and be big enough to be worth it .


----------

